
Heroku Erroneously Overbilling by Thousands - kaishiro
https://twitter.com/robhawkes/status/700271114346430464
======
kaishiro
Just getting ready for bed (in Melbourne) and caught an email re: my Heroku
account (which houses 5 or 6 toy projects) being charged.

Logged in to find current charges ~$3700. Terrifying...

